# will mk4 r32 springs work on a 2001 S3



## BIG DUB (Feb 13, 2001)

i have a set of nuespeed sport springs off my R32 and my buddy wants to try them on his awd S3.? Im not sure about the spring rates


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: will mk4 r32 springs work on a 2001 S3 (BIG DUB)*

yup they will.
they will be stiffer though...since the R is meant for heavier weight.


----------

